# At what age can a bull calf breed?



## Dirtslinger (Feb 10, 2007)

I've got a 12-13 month old dexter heiffer that I don't want bred until about 16 months.
I am trying to figure out bull maturity/viability age, as I'm considering bringing a cow/calf (bull calf) into the picture. I don't want any breeding taking place before she's ready, and ideally would have them all together as one herd.

Thanks!


----------



## Tiffin (Feb 23, 2006)

I have heard of as early as 6 months but probably more realistically at a year old. How old is the calf your considering? If say he is only 2 months or so then you won't have a problem but if he is already 6 months then I wouldn't trust him not to bother your heifer.


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

Probably as early as 8-10 months. Maybe earlier, especially when you consider that you have a heifer you don't want bred yet (Murphy's Law). But, in general, I wouldn't worry about one that was younger than 9 months or there abouts.


----------



## Dirtslinger (Feb 10, 2007)

Murphy's Law is right.
There's a large herd selling off cow/calves that hopefully has something that suits my needs.
Thanks both of you, I'll go for very young, or wait.


----------

